# Forum kitties!



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi everybody,

How many cats does everyone have? And what are their names/ages/breeds? 

I thought it'd be cool to have a thread where we can see everyone's kitties. Is there already a thread like this somewhere in the forum? Sorry if there is!

Anyway, I'll go first:

I have one cat; her name is Milly and she's two years old. She's a tabby and white domestic medium hair! And here's a pic of her:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

I have one cat. He is a ginger and white tabby domestic short hair cat, FIV+ and 8 years old.

Oh - and his name is Toby


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, that's such a cute photo! :luv


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

I have 3 cats and here they are:









1st we have Buddy(siamese mix), he is about 2 years old and is the sweetest cat in the world.









Next we have Willie (not sure, maybe some russian blue in him), he is 3 years old and he can be a big pain in the butt.









and finally we have Miss Chloe (torti), she is an old lady at 13 and she does not like having her picture taken


----------



## Lyrical13 (Apr 9, 2007)

I LOVE Buddy's pic! He has gorgeous eyes! wow!

Pretty kitties!


----------



## TwoCuteCats (Mar 25, 2008)

We (me and my wife) have 2 cats..

Sophie (long hair calico)










and Felix (short hair, black)










Sophie is about 1 year old and Felix is about 1.5 years old.. He was a feral cat who never had contact with humans before I caught him with a trap.. Based on his weight and size, he was pobably about 3 months old when I caught him in Feb. '07


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

sophie is beautiful!!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Sophie is such a pretty cat!


----------



## TwoCuteCats (Mar 25, 2008)

Silver deer said:


> Sophie is such a pretty cat!


We might enter her in cat beauty competitions  
Everyone that sees her loves the way she looks!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

These are the twins, Cali and Charlee, looking innocent, but don't let that fool you. 













The diva, Cinderella.













Last, but certainly not least, my shy little Cleo.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hurrah! I have my Cleo fix! :heart


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

And I have my Cali fix! hehe


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Top Left: Molly
Top Right: Missy
Middle Laying down: Simba
Bottom Left: Bob
Bottom Right: Miss Baby
In the house: Taz










And..

Gracie and Bob


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Our almost 2-year old kitty Murphy, who we've had less than a month. He's a joyful bundle of energy and happiness.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

This is Moogy and she's 13 years old










Keiko, she's 2










Pixelle is also 2 years old










and this is Sundae, the baby who is 4 months old...


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

love your kitties estelle!!!! i have a thing for blue eyed kitties


----------



## TwoCuteCats (Mar 25, 2008)

estelle58 said:


>


Beautiful eyes!! 8)


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Leazie said:


>


Wow, congrats on getting almost all of them in one pic!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

We (hubby and me) have 1 cat, but I am looking at getting another soon if I can find one that I click with.
its no a wonderful picture but I cant find my cord to the camara to download more pics we took  









Im watching to see if this one ct t our shelter gets adopted if he doesnt within the next 5 mnts I going to getting him, they have had him since he was 4wks old and now he is 8mnts. He is soild black and a total lap cat, you can do anything with him and he doesnt mind one bit.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

I havn't been around much lately, so I'll use this oppurtinity to introduce my kitties to those new members who havn't met them yet 

Nya is my senior girl, about 12-13 years old but we're not sure.










And Buddy is my perpetual kitten. Silver/Black tabby, turns 4 in October (wow, time flies!)


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Patches. 









Pesty.









My newest......Zoey. I just adopted her from the shelter. (She was shaved to get rid of matting in her coat.)


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Willow monster










Toby


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

so many cute kitties


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

There are some really pretty kitties in this forum


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Here is my velcro kitty, Mango. He was a hurricane Katrina rescue kitty. He sticks to me like velcro. He is almost 3 years old.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

vanillasugar, Nya is gorgeous!

Leazie..........I love that photo, it's so cool!


----------



## kittypeeps (Apr 3, 2008)

unfourtunatly, i can;t post my kitty now.  
i must announce that my aunt once had 13 kitties.

in response to harry... i have a willie too! he just turned 9 two days ago, and he too can be a pain in the butt! :lol: he's a tabby/main **** mix. 

in response to the person with the kitty Sundae... i think i broke the sound barrier when i squealed at how cute sundae ws pretty plz post moe pics of her! 
ciao,
WILLIE LOVUR


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

I have one beautiful orange female DSH tabby named Tyger(almost 2 years)!! I would like to get another cat but can't until the puppy is full grown(DO NOT want to have to try and keep the puppy from mauling the teensy kitten)


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

kittypeeps said:


> in response to the person with the kitty Sundae... i think i broke the sound barrier when i squealed at how cute sundae ws pretty plz post moe pics of her!
> ciao,
> WILLIE LOVUR


Your wish is my command... :wink:


----------



## Banana2363 (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok I always need an excuse to post pics of my babies...LOL

Here is Charlotte











This is Charlie











And this is Sadie


----------



## kittypeeps (Apr 3, 2008)

hi estelle, thanks for the pics! they so cute! 
today i'm going to take some pics of my kitty, you will see him soon!  

by the way, i keep on telling my cat they there is a forum for people who love people like him! LOL

i want to use the surprised smiley face, but have no reason. so i am making him my signatature. his name is Clyde. 8O


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Banana2363, I love Charlotte! I have a thing for medium/long haired kitties I think


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Here's our Gracie, Blue British Shorthair, she'll be a year old on May 25th.










 Fran


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, 25th May, we almost have the same birthday! Gracie's eyes are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

(Happy almost birthday! 

Hubby has so many May dates to remember, he's just reeling! My birthday's the 21st, Jamie's is the 17th, Gracie's is the 25th, my dad's is May 2, plus we got married in May, and there's Mothers Day to boot. Hooray for May!  )


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Silver deer said:


> Banana2363, I love Charlotte! I have a thing for medium/long haired kitties I think


Well, let me introduce you to my DMH, Lucky:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Fran said:


> (Happy almost birthday!
> 
> Hubby has so many May dates to remember, he's just reeling! My birthday's the 21st, Jamie's is the 17th, Gracie's is the 25th, my dad's is May 2, plus we got married in May, and there's Mothers Day to boot. Hooray for May!  )


May is a busy month for me, too. On my side of the family we have the following birthdays: May 3 (my late grandmother), May 4 (biological sister and adoptive sister), May 14 (my dad), and May 30 (my son, Christopher). On the hubby's side, there's only one birthday in May...that's his nephew and his birthday is May 18. And of course, let's not forget Mother's Day.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Lucky is gorgeous!! I like her markings too. Thanks for posting pics of her


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

These are my girls!

Claudia-










Tabitha-rescued from a dumpster as a kitten...


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Mittens in his paperbag!










Mz Tess
Not wanting me to leave~ so shes hoping Ill take her


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Mittens has charming mittens! 

Fran


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

melysion said:


> hurrah! I have my Cleo fix! :heart


and I had my Cinderella fix!! She is so fluffy!!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Presenting Tiger, soon to be 4 (June 15th!):





:heart :heart :heart :heart :heart


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I first saw that picture of Tiger, I thought he was monstrously HUGE, but then I realized it's probably not a 32-inch t.v.  

And that's the cat tree I have - minus the little toy part in the picture.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

marie73 said:


> When I first saw that picture of Tiger, I thought he was monstrously HUGE, but then I realized it's probably not a 32-inch t.v.
> 
> And that's the cat tree I have - minus the little toy part in the picture.


No, not 32 inch TV, more like 14 inch LOL
My baby Tiger is a large kitteh but not that big, hubby laughed when I read him your comment, you are such a goof ball LOL..
Yeah we have the same cat tree, Tiger loves it, do your girls like it?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They love it. Charlee can be anywhere in the house and I'll tap on the top and call her name and she'll come running and jump up on it next to me!  Cleo hangs out in the middle part and the bottom part every day.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Silver deer said:


> Lucky is gorgeous!! I like her markings too. Thanks for posting pics of her


  Lucky is a boy. But he's so gorgeous with all of his floofy glory, I can see where you'd think he was a she.


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

my3kitties said:


> Silver deer said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky is gorgeous!! I like her markings too. Thanks for posting pics of her
> ...


lol, oopsies. 

I hope Lucky isn't too mad at me!


----------



## kittypeeps (Apr 3, 2008)

hi, And now, the moment we've all been waiting for...
i present to you...
WILLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a gorgeous kitty! Love his markings.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Fran said:


> Mittens has charming mittens!
> 
> Fran


Mittens, knee socks, and a tuxedo for special occasions!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awwww I like Willies hat!
Hes very cute!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Aww. Willie seems like a pretty relaxed cat. 

I haven't posted pictures of my monsters in a while, so here they are:

Ariel the goof









Miss "Am I seriously related to her?" Jasmine


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What FABULOUS closeups!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful! And I always fall for the sweet upside down paws-in-the-air look! Awwww....!

 Fran


----------



## felicidad (Mar 26, 2008)

i am entertained by its furs! the cat looks cute! i like the second photo!haa


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

horseplaypen, I love your kitties! They're so gorgeous! Thanks for posting pics, it's nice to see everyone's kitties. I know most members have their cats in their avatars and siggies, but it's really nice to see full-length pics and close-ups!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Horseplaypen, those pictures are just stunning. That stomach shot is just too cute.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Awee........Zoey says "Hi!" to her twin Ariel! :wiggle


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Ariel says "hi!" back!  

And thanks for all the nice comments from everyone! I love taking those macro shots, but it takes a lot of patience... from me and the cats! They usually get fed up with having the camera in their faces after only a couple of shots and give me the butt end to take pictures of.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

We have many butt end pics at our house too :x .

HP, your kitties are just stunning, and remind me of my Missy. When ZOey's hair grows out we will have to do a thread of pics of all 4 of them.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Leazie said:


> When ZOey's hair grows out we will have to do a thread of pics of all 4 of them.


YES, we will! A collage of pics would be awesome, now wouldn't it!


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

The fluffy tortie/calico thread. Sounds good.


----------



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have two cats










Darci - 1 year old seal tabby point siamese










Delilah - neally 1 year old black moggie


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

RuthC86 said:


>


I love Darci - I probably shouldn't say but this was the one I voted for in the last contest - what a face


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

horseplaypen said:


> The fluffy tortie/calico thread. Sounds good.


Ohh I like the idea of a fluffy thread! I love the fluffy ones


----------



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks stephie, Darci is such a sweetie. Hes a real mummys boy aswel, hes always with me around the house, follows me everywhere and when I sit down he sits with me! Only time hes not intrested in me is when hes playing and fighting with Delilah :lol:
I love them both to bits!
He has a very sweet face, I think he could of been a contest winner if I had wanted him to be!


----------

